# pellets in Masterbuilt electric



## twinedaddy (Sep 5, 2016)

I seem to have heard that you should not use pellets in a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Could someone explain to me why?

I smoked a brisket, a pork shoulder and two racks of ribs yesterday. 20 hours total smoking time. I bought the a-maze-n pellet smoker because I saw several posts on here where they had quite a bit of success with it in their Masterbuilt. However, it didn't work for me. I couldn't keep it lit. So, I just went back to my wood chips. Then, about halfway through cooking, I started to get low on wood chips. I knew I was going to run out. I slowly started to add pellets to the wood tray until I ran out of wood chips and i was smoking with pellets alone.

Honestly, I didn't see i problem with it at all. Actually, the pellets produced way better smoke than the chips did and all the meat came out wonderful. Even better than some commercial BBQ places.

What's the big "No No" about? 

Thanks in advance for all responses and help.


----------



## dr k (Sep 5, 2016)

twinedaddy said:


> I seem to have heard that you should not use pellets in a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Could someone explain to me why?
> 
> I smoked a brisket, a pork shoulder and two racks of ribs yesterday. 20 hours total smoking time. I bought the a-maze-n pellet smoker because I saw several posts on here where they had quite a bit of success with it in their Masterbuilt. However, it didn't work for me. I couldn't keep it lit. So, I just went back to my wood chips. Then, about halfway through cooking, I started to get low on wood chips. I knew I was going to run out. I slowly started to add pellets to the wood tray until I ran out of wood chips and i was smoking with pellets alone.
> 
> ...


I think some people add maybe ten pellets at a time since its more dense than chips. Wood gas is a potential problem with too much wood so adding a little every so offten maybe the best thing to do. I use the mailbov mod because I'm not using my mes per the instructions so I get all combustibles out of the Mes. I just let it go and open the mailbox instead of the smoker when done adding smoke.  
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2016)

I think Masterbuilt says not to use pellets in the chip burner, because they're covering their butts.

There is a possibility of flare-ups with pellets.

Either way, it would be good if you continue to try to use your AMNPS, because if you get that working right, you can have up to 11 hours of perfects smoke. Many people, including myself have Great smokes with it all the time.

Usually, if you don't live at a high altitude (You don't list where you reside), the main things are #1--to get the Pellets lit properly before putting it in place, and #2---putting it where your smoker has good air flow. Some have had problems that has led them to go with the "Mailbox Mod".

Either way, if you can master that AMNPS, matched with your MES, it's a Match made in Smoker Heaven.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2016)

When I used my MES I always used pellets, before I got the AMNPS.

 I think they work really well in the chip tray.

Al


----------



## chestnutbloom (Sep 5, 2016)

Howdy. I use an mes 30 and the amnps works great if you follow a few important steps.

First, light it a half hour before you begin smoking. Get a good inch of red hot coals lit.

Second, open the chip loader an inch or two to improve airflow.

Third, don't push the amnps all the way against the back wall, leave a space for airflow. Also leave the top vent wide open.

Fourth, load your lit amnps with the burning row facing your right, not against the wall of the mes.

Hope this helps! Happy smokin'!


----------



## baileybd (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm with you on the AMNPS.  I'm at 5100' elevation and have the hardest time with thing.  My experience is that when I smoke above 220 degrees I'm able to get it working.  Under, and it's a coin toss.  I throw a handful of pellets in the MES30 tray every time to supplement the AMNPS.  If the smoke goes away then I add more through the feeder on the side.  One day I hope to get the AMNPS down.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2016)

baileybd said:


> I'm with you on the AMNPS. I'm at 5100' elevation and have the hardest time with thing. My experience is that when I smoke above 220 degrees I'm able to get it working. Under, and it's a coin toss. I throw a handful of pellets in the MES30 tray every time to supplement the AMNPS. If the smoke goes away then I add more through the feeder on the side. One day I hope to get the AMNPS down.


Just about all of the High altitude guys go with the Amazing Tube Smoker. They seem to work Fine in an MES at high altitudes.

Todd recommends them too. I guess They work with less oxygen than you need for an AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## corkster52 (Sep 5, 2016)

I've done quite a bit of smoking over the long weekend and am looking forward to trying the Amazen pellets. Getting pretty tired of loading chips and dumping the tray.  For those who have used pellets for a while, how economical are the pellets vs chips?


----------



## baileybd (Sep 5, 2016)

Bear,

I'll have to get a tube smoker.  Today my son and I made beef jerky and the AMNPS worked great on a 165 degree cook.  I refuse to give up on it!!!


----------



## jjjonz (Sep 5, 2016)

I just got my 30 inch no window top back digital control and AMNPS. I haven burned it in already. I see your tips on using the AMNPS, my question is the best location . On the rail or on a bottom rack, left side or right side .  thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2016)

jjjonz said:


> I just got my 30 inch no window top back digital control and AMNPS. I haven burned it in already. I see your tips on using the AMNPS, my question is the best location . On the rail or on a bottom rack, left side or right side .  thanks


If you have the Generation #1, which has the controls in a box that mounts on the center back of the top, the best place for the AMNPS is nearly always on the support rods to the left of the chip burner assembly.

Todd actually designed the AMNPS to fit on those rods. It barely fits there, because he got those measurements from my old MES 30, and a couple others to make sure it would fit.

Bear


----------



## jjjonz (Sep 5, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> If you have the Generation #1, which has the controls in a box that mounts on the center back of the top, the best place for the AMNPS is nearly always on the support rods to the left of the chip burner assembly.
> 
> Todd actually designed the AMNPS to fit on those rods. It barely fits there, because he got those measurements from my old MES 30, and a couple others to make sure it would fit.
> 
> Bear


I believe it is a Gen 1.... thanks a lot Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2016)

jjjonz said:


> I believe it is a Gen 1.... thanks a lot Bear.


Yeah---If you have the controls in a box on top, it is a #1.

The Gen #1 is also the only one with those support rods going from the left wall to the chip burner.

Get the AMNPS going real good (big deep cigar type cherry), put it there, and if you can let me know how it works for you.

Bear


----------



## scooby (Sep 5, 2016)

Follow the AMNPS instructions to a T. Don't shortcut the light time. Hit it with a butane torch right in the ignition hole for a full minute with a slight downward angle to the flame. This will keep you from jumping rows. Once it lights let the flame burn 10 minutes then blow it out. Slight blowing on the area should give you a cherry red cigar type glow. Then slap it in the smoker and let er rip. I will say that putting the pellets in a microwave safe bowl and nuking them in 20 second intervals stirring between each cycle for a total of 2 minutes drives moisture from the pellets and gets you a better lighting.


----------

